# New driveway rig



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Picked up this 93 YJ 3 weeks ago, for my driveway route. 4.0 with blown tranny. Installed a rebuilt T999 out of an 87. This weekend's task is to install crank sensor relocate kit to front balancer and mount the Meyer 7' plow I just picked up. I figure the jeep should increase production time on the driveways by 30%. Quad cab pick ups are not meant to plow drives.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

any plans for some new leaf springs up front??? It looks pretty squished down... best of luck


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Definitely. After I install the plow and check the sag I will send it to the spring shop to be fixed. I didn't want to do anything until I have the blade attached and use a level to see where the truck height needs to be.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I would throw a set of these on
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16207_009.htm


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

ShorePower;1338932 said:


> Definitely. After I install the plow and check the sag I will send it to the spring shop to be fixed. I didn't want to do anything until I have the blade attached and use a level to see where the truck height needs to be.


Smart move...why guess when you can see for sure. Thumbs Up


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice rig - keep us posted on the build...


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

All ready for snow. Not sure if we will see any, being it's in the mid 40's for the next 7 days on Long Island.
















Had 2 leafs added up front, 1 in rear. The original springs were re-arched at a a local spring shop. Jeep sits about 3 inches taller than before. Rides better also.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mmm dont you need a plow on the front of that to be "All ready for snow"

Looks good if not cold with the soft top.

PS I have a hard top and hard doors for that jeep for sale.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't worry, the blade is good to go. I have a 7 ft ST series that I just finished repainting. Installed new angle rams, fittings and hoses. I haven't taken the pics of the blade yet. The jeep is drafty to say the least. As long as the heat is on full blast, it stays warm though. I need snow before I spend another dime on the jeep . I only use my 2 plow vehicles for the 3 months in winter. Otherwise they are off the road. But here in NY , between DMV fees to register them, commercial auto insurance,and liability policy that actually covers plowing, I'm going to need another winter like last year to make it worth it.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

*Build Update*

Installed the strobe warning lights on the jeep this weekend. 6 Hideaway strobes . One Federal signal Highlighter LED at the rear. I was able to fab up a removable light pole using the rear spare tire bracket. The light is mounted to 16 guage sheet metal base, welded to a 2 ft rigid Galvanized pipe. The pipe thread into a coupling that I welded on to the spare tire carrier. The light connector plugs is inside the pipe. After I'm done plowing the light is removable. Leaving nothing in plain sight
.


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice jeep and plow! You'll have a blast plowing driveways with it. And just remember to remove the light bar if you decide to pull her into the garage to troubleshoot a plow issue.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

the light is a cool setup but why didnt you make it shorter??


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice rig. That crank sensor on crank pulley sounds interesting, got any pics? I don't know much about YJ autos, did they change the model transmission between 1987 and 1993, or just add the spot for a CPS due to the 4.0L? 

I also live on Long Island, in Oyster Bay.

Where did you find the Jeep/plow? craigslist?


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Plow man Foster;1384805 said:


> the light is a cool setup but why didnt you make it shorter??


The light is actually only a few inches higher than the center of the top. It is on a rigid pipe 24 inch long. I can always change to an 18 inch if needed.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Hubjeep;1384822 said:


> Nice rig. That crank sensor on crank pulley sounds interesting, got any pics? I don't know much about YJ autos, did they change the model transmission between 1987 and 1993, or just add the spot for a CPS due to the 4.0L?
> 
> I also live on Long Island, in Oyster Bay.
> 
> Where did you find the Jeep/plow? craigslist?


Found Jeep on Craigslist in Northport NY
Transmission on Craigslist in Yonkers NY
Plow on Craigslist in New Jersey about 2 hrs away from me.

The transmissions in the fuel injected YJs is a model 32RH. After a lot of research I found out that the tranny is still a t999 from many years before. The bell housing was just modified to make a spot for CPS to pick up reading off the flywheel. If I had known the tranny I was buying from the guy in Yonkers was incorrect, I probably would not have gone thru the hassle. But I bought it before removing the old one . The guy had a few jeeps on site. He swore that it was the one I needed for the 93. Lesson learned. It ended up costing me an additional 350.00 for the CPS relocate kit with new balancer. Then another 150 for a new Torque converter. But since I had already bought the tranny, I was stuck.


----------

